# Blinking graphics



## suzyQ3 (Jan 18, 2009)

I checked the Community Rules, and I didn't see anything about the blinking graphics that some posters include in their comments. 

Are these allowed? I ask because many sites prohibit them. While some find them entertaining, others find them very annoying. But more important, they can trigger migraines and seizures in those who are vulnerable to such disorders.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, we can use animated graphics.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jan 18, 2009)

Then I think the issue should be revisited. Since this is, after all, a site that is very attuned to its users and protective of their feelings, I should think that anything that is known to cause discomfort and even potential serious health problems would be even more of a priority.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 19, 2009)

SuzyQ3, if you use Firefox as your browser, you can hit the escape key at the beginning of your visit here and animated gifs in posts should be disabled.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 19, 2009)

*I love the blinking graphics and find them not only funny, but entertaining.  I guess I'm easily entertained and difficult to annoy.  
Oops, you're not talking about moving emoticons are you? 

Come to think of it, I read a couple of blogsites that use blinking and flashing backgrounds, and yes they are annoying and hard to read without being distracted.  *


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 19, 2009)

Whatever you all decide is fine with me; just please let us all know what is decided. Stacy just taught me how to post pictures and I have been having fun doing so ever since but I don't wish to cause people health issues. Thanks.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 19, 2009)

suzyQ3 said:


> Then I think the issue should be revisited. Since this is, after all, a site that is very attuned to its users and protective of their feelings, I should think that anything that is known to cause discomfort and even potential serious health problems would be even more of a priority.



why would someone that is hardly ever here and not for very long, want to "revisit" something that we have done for years? We use them, but, not to excess. they are used for birthdays and such.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jan 19, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *I love the blinking graphics and find them not only funny, but entertaining.  I guess I'm easily entertained and difficult to annoy.
> Oops, you're not talking about moving emoticons are you?
> 
> Come to think of it, I read a couple of blogsites that use blinking and flashing backgrounds, and yes they are annoying and hard to read without being distracted.  *



No, I am not talking about emoticons, DramaQueen; I am talking about the blinking pictures that some people include in their posts.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 19, 2009)

Like this


----------



## Alix (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL. Suzy, Andy will see this thread eventually, but I really don't think they are used often enough here to matter. Its up to Andy.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jan 19, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> why would someone that is hardly ever here and not for very long, want to "revisit" something that we have done for years? We use them, but, not to excess. they are used for birthdays and such.



Not that I really have to explain my visiting/posting history, but I'm quite sure that I just recently commented that although I don't post that frequently, I do visit and READ the threads regularly, and by "regularly," I mean daily. 

You included a very large, very blinking graphic on the Gossip thread, so no, they are not just used for birthdays. 

If the majority of people like them and they don't cause anyone adverse effects, then fine. I don't think either my suggestion to consider the wisdom of continuing to allow them or the information regarding the possible problems is unwarranted, but I do think the personal and defensive tone in this reply of yours most certainly is just that.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 19, 2009)

Yesterday I was the 1st post after SuzyQ's, but for some reason I don't see it now.
I don't understand how they could produce migraines or siezures, but didn't see that in the original post either.
Just that it could cause "medical problems".
But even still, given the medical specifics, I can't imagine unless you stare at them for excessive time that would happen. I have had migranes since age 11 and don't have that problem.
I use "blinking graphics" and love when others do too.
I like that it's an option for all of us and agree with TG!
I have seen this happen on one other site and left it. 
Since no one was made aware of someone's (MINORITY) issue by the mods and admins, effected the majority, after the fact.
So I'm also thankful that here, it's open to ALL members to comment.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 19, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> Like this



*Awww come on, this is gorgeous.  When I said some blinking graphics are annoying, I'm talking about trying to read someone's blog while the entire background is dancing around and flashing like a spastic neon sign.  The rose is in no way the same thing.   I like it.  Why is this affecting you so much?*


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 19, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> Like this


 
Gosh that is beautiful, Stacy! It makes me smile.  It would be a sad  thing for someone to get sick from something so amazing!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 19, 2009)

suzyQ3 said:


> Not that I really have to explain my visiting/posting history, but I'm quite sure that I just recently commented that although I don't post that frequently, I do visit and READ the threads regularly, and by "regularly," I mean daily.
> 
> You included a very large, very blinking graphic on the Gossip thread, so no, they are not just used for birthdays.
> 
> If the majority of people like them and they don't cause anyone adverse effects, then fine. I don't think either my suggestion to consider the wisdom of continuing to allow them or the information regarding the possible problems is unwarranted, but I do think the personal and defensive tone in this reply of yours most certainly is just that.



And I did not say they were used only for birthdays. Whether it seems defensive or not, was not my intention, just asking why you would want to revisit something that noone that has been on here for years has had any complaints about. If you take offense to that, my apologies.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 19, 2009)

suzyQ3 said:


> Not that I really have to explain my visiting/posting history, but I'm quite sure that I just recently commented that although I don't post that frequently, I do visit and READ the threads regularly, and by "regularly," I mean daily.
> 
> You included a very large, very blinking graphic on the Gossip thread, so no, they are not just used for birthdays.
> 
> If the majority of people like them and they don't cause anyone adverse effects, then fine. I don't think either my suggestion to consider the wisdom of continuing to allow them or the information regarding the possible problems is unwarranted, but I do think the personal and defensive tone in this reply of yours most certainly is just that.


 
Just read your post after posting mine. I'm glad you enjoy visiting here-daily, as you say you do. Something draws you here-good information, good people and a unique opportunity to express yourself in all manors of your personal life.
However, I disagree that we should follow other forums, like sheep. If we were all alike-WHAT"S THE POINT?


----------



## Alix (Jan 19, 2009)

Locking this down folks. Sorry, I have to run and don't have time to watch this for more comments to delete. I've done one and thats my limit for today. 

Andy will see this and make his decision.


----------

